# Troubles with factory resetting my laptop



## DiamondTech89 (Oct 3, 2021)

I started back to school Monday, I have not been able to restore my computer since a file could been have corrupted or a virus. I can not even log into my computer. 
If someone could help me ASAP, I would most greatly appreciate it. You would also save me from failing out if school. 

Thank you


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSG!!

Have you access to another PC to download and create the Microsoft Creation Tool? This can make a bootable flashdrive that you can then use to run the Windows Repair tools.


----------



## DiamondTech89 (Oct 3, 2021)

Gr3iz said:


> Hello and welcome to TSG!!
> 
> Have you access to another PC to download and create the Microsoft Creation Tool? This can make a bootable flashdrive that you can then use to run the Windows Repair tools.


No I do not. I was told that I needed to uninstall the window 10 and then reinstall it. Would that work?


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

That will work, but that is the drastic solution. It should not be the first resort. 

You can try to access Advanced Startup by powering on, then off when the first Windows boot screen appears. After the third attempt at this, it should provide you with the startup options ...


----------



## DiamondTech89 (Oct 3, 2021)

I tried that and still nothing


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

What kind of computer is it? Brand name (Dell, Acer, Lenovo, etc.)? Home built? Try running our system information tool: https://static.techguy.org/download/tsginfo.exe and post the results here.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I have not been able to restore my computer since a file could been have corrupted or a virus. I can not even log into my computer.


If you're not able to log into your laptop and load its Windows operating system, you won't be able to provide the requested log in post #6.

What's the brand name and model name and model number and serial number/service tag number of your laptop?

------------------------------------------------


----------



## DiamondTech89 (Oct 3, 2021)

Its any HP windows 10 intel that's not even 2 years old


----------



## DiamondTech89 (Oct 3, 2021)

I'm not sure how to run your system through the blue screen.


----------



## DiamondTech89 (Oct 3, 2021)

Serial #: CND9123840
Product #: 3TT16UA#ABA
HP Intel celeron processor


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Serial #: CND9123840
> Product #: 3TT16UA#ABA


According to those serial and product numbers, you have THIS *HP 15-bs212wm Notebook PC*.

According to its support site, it was purchased in November 2019 and came with Windows 10 Home 64-bit.

According to its support site, it came with these specs:
Intel Celeron N4000 1.10 GHz dual core processor
4 GB x 1 DDR4-2400 MHz RAM
500 GB(465 GB) SATA 5400 RPM hard disk drive
DVD-Writer disc drive
Intel UHD Graphics 600 integrated graphics
Realtek high definition audio
Intel Wireless-AC 9461 802.11ac wireless
Realtek gigabit ethernet
3-cell 41WHr Lithium-ion battery
45W power adapter

THIS is the HP pictorial guide which shows you how to obtain the recovery software with the HP Cloud Recovery Download Tool.

-------------------------------------------------


----------



## DiamondTech89 (Oct 3, 2021)

The problem I have with that is that I can not get past the blue screens to restore or factory rest it. I have clicked on all the option and it keeps giving me the error messages. I can't even log in too do anything, including trying to put it in safe mode and still have not been able to log in all together. Error messages every where.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

We're not there to see why you can't re-install Windows 10 Home 64-bit.

You need hands on/eyes on help by someone who knows what's he's doing.

-------------------------------------------------


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

If you have access to another PC, yo ucan create the Windows Media bootable flash drive. You can use that to attempt a repair, and if that fails, you can use the same drive to reinstall Windows. On a working PC, download the Windows Media Creation Tool. Run it and select use on another computer, then have it create the bootable flashdrive. Boot the failing system with that drive. Try the repair first.


----------



## DiamondTech89 (Oct 3, 2021)

Could you please walk me through the steps? I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## DiamondTech89 (Oct 3, 2021)

Someone told me that i may have a virus and this is why im stuck T the blue screen


----------



## DiamondTech89 (Oct 3, 2021)

You saved my school career. You have me the best advice and it worked from factory restoring it. Thank you sir. You are the best. May I save you as an email contact? That's if I have further issues.


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

Glad it worked out for you! If you have any further issues, feel free to come back here. We've got many knowledgeable people always willing and able to help out.

If your issue is resolved, you can mark your thread "Solved".


----------

